# Never Summer



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, I'm hoping one of you guys rides/have ridden (rode?) a Never Summer.

I'm interested in them, but don't really know anything, so critique/advice is very welcome!

5'10, 17, 130 lbs, hopefully still growing, able to do diamonds, and is currently working on parks (hopefully this information is enough; if not, ask!)

Much thanks.

-Tom


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a custom made Neversummer Summit splitboard. What is it you are looking for?

Bomber boards that are built to take a beating.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I have demoed a couple of boards and really like them. They are over built and they do not put a weight limit on their boards. I rode the premier and SL and one of the two will be my next board. I am leaning towards the SL. They give a 3 year warranty and have great customer service as they have answered all my e-mails...You really cannot go wrong with one...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I usually just freeride, kicking it with friends, but i enjoy jumps (rails are a nono for me). Now, I don't really know much about boards... I just ride. But would a flexible board work for both? I'm not really a speed demon; I just grab them lil bumpies when I can and swerve in and out, having fun. 

Hopefully this board could last me a long time (so long that I'll be heli-boarding with it eventually ).


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds like you should look at the sl and heritage if you want to have a freestyle aspect to the board...


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

I drive a Titan TX and I  LIKE IT. I am not good enough to do it justice but it takes care of me. It's just a downhill type board but at 52 I don't care for the park or having weight pulling down on my feet instead of pushing back. I've ran over rocks with only minimal damage to the bottom. I have noticed that folks with rental equipment in lift lines tend to chip the top edges but not bad enough to ruin a good day worrying about it. It handles groomed runs and powder like a ferrari. It will outrun everyone on the greens and keeps me in control on the blues when the kids catch back up. I think a younger rider wouldn't have any trouble outrunning anyone on the mountain with it. If you want to go fast a titan would be a good pick. Never summers are a little heavier but have a tank like reputation for absorbing damaging blows with very few ill affects.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

i have a NS SL, took it to heavenly tahoe this past weekend on groomers blues/greens, very solid board, fast and stable, duno if its b/c i didnt detune the effective edge but once it catches a groove on flat land it'll take u for a ride, but on big hills it carves nicely


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Never summer is a great brand with an awesome reputation. I have HEARD of some complaints on warranty customer service, but havent experienced it myself.

I plan getting a summit as my next board.

also, killclimbz board is so EFFIN SICK...


----------



## KaOTiKM3 (Feb 13, 2008)

dingozlife said:


> i have a NS SL, took it to heavenly tahoe this past weekend on groomers blues/greens, very solid board, fast and stable, duno if its b/c i didnt detune the effective edge but once it catches a groove on flat land it'll take u for a ride, but on big hills it carves nicely


How is the pop/flex on the SL?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

the board is medium stiff, pop is mid as well, when compared side-by-side with my forum seeker, its 1-2 millimeter thicker


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

A while ago I decided wanted a pure freestyle deck. I heard numerous good things about NS decks. Thus, I started eyeing the System. I found a 155cm on eBay for an absurdly cheap price. The seller didn’t ride, and had no idea what she was sitting on. I was looking for the 151, but just couldn’t bring myself to not by the 155 because of the insane price. I bought it. 

The System is listed as a freestyle board, and also Never Summer's softest deck. Their park/pipe board, the EVO, is listed as one step stiffer than the System, yet has a lower dampness rating. The SL, which is NS’s “all mountain freestyle” deck, is the same stiffness as the System, but it has a higher dampness rating (i.e. won’t feel the bumps in snow as much). 

NS’s decks run on the stiff side. The fact that my System is their softest board is rather telling. Despite the fact that System was supposed to my “freestyle” deck, I bought another freestyle deck (Rome Graft 151) because the System was too stiff for the park for my tastes. The fact that their “park” board (EVO) is even stiffer is odd. I am sure people much more skilled than me could kill the park on the System or EVO, but I like really soft boards to help with jibbing, presses, and messy landings. The System really was just not that board.

So, what happened to my System? Well, it blew my mind as an “all-mountain freestyle” deck. So much so that I sold the current all-mountain board that I had. That said, IMHO System is an all-mountain board that lends itself more towards the “freestyle” end of the all-mountain spectrum than the “freeride” end of the spectrum. When I bomb a black at full tilt, it keeps me on my toes because it is not as stable as it could be. But it gets the job done. However, the System is SO solid, and SO perfect, and SO fun when freestyling off natural / groomed trail features. This is where the board really seems to excel. It is a little out of its element in the park, and a little out of it’s element on demon-speed runs, but it is heaven anywhere in between. I love mine to death, and will never get anything other than a NS deck again for non-park riding (Rome has me sold on that one!)

What is the point of this digression? Never Summer boards are stiffer than you would think. If your not expecting this, you may be in for a surprise. That said, and depending on what type of riding you do, you may want to be mindful of that fact when looking at what NS lists as their really stiff boards. Also, as someone already said, their decks do NOT have a weight limit on them. They are produced such that someone who is 220lbs could ride a 151. 

Other than that, they are rock solid decks, handmade in the USA, and have a 3-year warranty (The System only has a 1-year, for some reason). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks very much, man.

I'm currently looking at their website... and since you've had your suggestions, I'm reevaluating my options. I'm pretty light, and since you said their boards are so stiff, it seems that System and SL are the only boards from NS that I can handle.

Oh yeah, and what exactly is the difference between flex and damp? You said that damp was the smoothness of the ride, but isn't that the same as flex (for the record, I don't know terms that well)?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Tom said:


> Thanks very much, man.
> 
> I'm currently looking at their website... and since you've had your suggestions, I'm reevaluating my options. I'm pretty light, and since you said their boards are so stiff, it seems that System and SL are the only boards from NS that I can handle.
> 
> Oh yeah, and what exactly is the difference between flex and damp? You said that damp was the smoothness of the ride, but isn't that the same as flex (for the record, I don't know terms that well)?


Don't get me wrong, NS boards are not like over-the-top doom-stiff, they are just run a little stiff*ER* than other boards. I ride switch a lot. I do a lot of flat land butters. I like hitting jumps off rolls on trails. Hence, I ride a lot more toward the "freetsyle" end of the specturm. The System is GREAT for this type of riding. However, if someone was more into speed, I would recomend something a bit stiffer than the System. It really depends on what you want to do with it, and what the majority of your riding style is like.

Dampening: the reduction of vibrations that occur when a deck is in motion. The damper the board, the better it will hold in the snow and provide edge grip to the snow. Decks that are overly damp, will lack rebound. 

Flex: That is how much the board will, well, flex! A board could stiff, but not reduce vibrations (damp). Think of a block of solid glass. This will shatter with severe vibrations. Now think of a block of wood. It is also "stiff," but will "absorb" vibration much better.

Take a look at the tech link on the Rome web site (below). While it does not per se define or explain flex and damp and all that stuff, it does give some interesting diagrams of their laminates which can help understand the ways in which a board cen be designed to flex/bend/damp/etc.

Laminates | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2008


----------



## KaOTiKM3 (Feb 13, 2008)

sedition said:


> Don't get me wrong, NS boards are not like over-the-top doom-stiff, they are just run a little stiff*ER* than other boards. I ride switch a lot. I do a lot of flat land butters. I like hitting jumps off rolls on trails. Hence, I ride a lot more toward the "freetsyle" end of the specturm. The System is GREAT for this type of riding. However, if someone was more into speed, I would recomend something a bit stiffer than the System. It really depends on what you want to do with it, and what the majority of your riding style is like.
> Syndicate 2008[/url]


Hmm this sounds just like my style of riding, so you would say the System is more suited for me because I was looking at the SL. I have a Premier now, but that was before I knew what I was getting, and that board is a super stiff directional freeride board. I ride a Skate Banana now but looking for another deck that can handle more all mountain freestytle.


----------

